# Touring Yorkshire



## 99843 (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi all 
Thinking of coming up to Gods county click on the link
http://www.yorkshirenet.co.uk


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Tanki

Well done keep promoting Gods country,where do you live

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## 99843 (Jun 30, 2006)

Originally a Loiner (Burley road)but now in Otley or Otten take your pick.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Yorkshire*

Hi

I thought God's Country was Warwickshire?

Russell


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Russell

Thas lost lad, come and see you will then now what its all about

Best regards
Broom


----------



## 99843 (Jun 30, 2006)

Nay Russell lad tha musta been told a porky pie tha will know when thee get to because we talk reet
Old Yorkshire Saying

Hear all, see all, say nowt.
Eat all, sup all,Pay nowt,
and if you are going to do owt for nowt, do it for theeself.


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Tanky

Talking of Pork Pies is that butchers still in Otley at the lights that sells gorgeous pork pies and can remember stopping off for one when on one of our walking exploits

Best regards
Broom

From Sherburn in Elmet


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Russell dear Warwickshire is Shakespears county :roll: :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Broom that would be Weegmans butchers, award winning pies,..gorgeous! :wink: 

MnD Harrogate


----------

